# Quick cubing survey: What you look for in a speedcube?



## Mudkip (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi there, this will be a short survey about certain traits of a 3x3 speedcube. Included are other questions I think will be interesting to see.

1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?

2. How much corner cutting do you actually use in a solve? Do you think cubes should be able to cut more, or is it enough already?

3. A little off-topic, but it goes along with the how you might pick a cube: Do you tend to rely on lookahead or high TPS more?

4. What would you like to see an improvement on in future speedcubes?


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 25, 2012)

1. I prefer a clicky and smooth one because there's more feel to it making it kinda comfortable for me.

2. I think i use at most 30 degree of corner cutting in a solve. I think the corner cutting ability is already sufficient in the newer cubes.

3. Slow and lookahead is more comfortable for me.

4. Stronger yet lighter plastic used for making the cube.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> 1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?


Either or, as long as I can turn it fast. My lubes tend to make cubes gummy and smooth.



> 2. How much corner cutting do you actually use in a solve? Do you think cubes should be able to cut more, or is it enough already?


Not sure, but I doubt I use more than 20 degrees. Corner cutting doesn't really need to improve any more, I think. 



> 3. A little off-topic, but it goes along with the how you might pick a cube: Do you tend to rely on lookahead or high TPS more?


TPS, unfortunately. 



> 4. What would you like to see an improvement on in future speedcubes?


Preventing pieces from catching, causing lockups. Pops are already solved, corner cutting is already good. I would like to see some good 5x5+ designs. Looking forward to the Dayan + MF8 4x4 v2.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2012)

1. I dislike gummy cubes. I like smooth and clicky ones that sound like toast.

2. I turn quite accurately, so as long as the corner cutting isn't nearly non-existent, it's fine. 

3. Fast consistent turning and look-ahead are equally important. (note: fast turning =/= high TPS) 

4. There are already lots of great cubes out, making any more improvements would be lol.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> Hi there, this will be a short survey about certain traits of a 3x3 speedcube. Included are other questions I think will be interesting to see.
> 
> 1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?
> 
> ...


 
1. clicky clicky clicky clicky clicky clicky clicky clicky 

2. If you actually need all 45 degrees of cutting that you can get out of good cubes, then your turning style has problems.

3. TPS, though I'm improving my lookahead a lot lately.

4. I would like to be able to get a girlfriend using cubes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 25, 2012)

1) Smooth Clicky

2) Corner cutting not so important. You learn to be accurate from older cubes that no one uses anymore. Just need a little corner cutting and I'll be fine. 

3) It's a combination of fast turning and look ahead that will get you ahead. Personally, I turn slow at the beginning to look ahead but then do high TPS bursts when you can recognize everything until the end. 

4) Durability.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 25, 2012)

1. Smooth and little bit clicky. 

2. Only during algs is when corner cutting is helpful. For me. So CMLL is all i need for cutting

3. I rely on lookahead more than TPS. Even when I try, I cant get high TPS.

4. Self lubricating cube.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 25, 2012)

1. I prefer crisp cubes, I love the feeling, and the sound "click click click clicketyclick click click"

2. I dont how much corner cutting I use in degrees, but the current 45 degree cubes are more than enough. If a cube can perform R U' R' without noticeable effort in <1 second, it cuts well enough for me.

3. I'm really bad at both of them, but I try to turn as fast as I can. I believe that TPS is more important in the LL, while look-ahead is the most important during F2L. I tend to find a pair, insert it quick, and end up with no clue where the next one is tough 

4. There's been a lot of developing in pop-resistant cubes lately, what about lock-up resistace?


----------



## jonlin (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Gummy gummy gummy gummy gummy gum gum. I don't know why.
2. I like smooth, accurate turning. Bottom line, if you rely on 40 degree cutting, improve your turning.It doesn't need to change.
3. I rely on both. It depends on what the solve is like.
4. Getting everyone to meetup at one comp(such as nats) and have a partying time.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Currently, I like gummy cubes because they just feel better for some reason.

2. I usually only use 15-30(at most)

3. I use either depending on method. I use more look ahead when using CFOP, but when I get lazy I use higher TPS with beginner's method.

4. I'd like to see cubes that don't lock up as much


----------



## cubernya (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Smooth, slightly clicky
2. 10-20 max
3. TPS  really need to work on look ahead
4. Pop-proof cubes (similar to my current one, but completely pop-proof)


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 27, 2012)

I prefer smooth, partly gummy cubes overall
I don't use that much corner cutting in a solve, but it is nice to have for those solves below a pb and you need to do one more turn.
Look-ahead.
I believe the 4 latest dayans are great.Type C 2x2 is awesome.the new Dayan + mf8 4x4 should be good. If I had to choose something I would choose a cube that doesn't pop ever yet has *complete *smooth rotation without having a locky anti-pop mech(ss 4 for example). A 5x5 mimicking a zhanchi's design would be great and same for the 6x6 without a **** ton of modding(v) or popping (ss).


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 27, 2012)

1) I would prefer effortless gliding.
2) I use corner cutting quite a bit. If the could cut well on tight tensions, that would be great.
3) High TPS. I have VERY bad lookahead; I desperately need to improve that.
4) A fast cube that never pops no matter what the tensions are.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?

I like gummy and controlled. 

2. How much corner cutting do you actually use in a solve? Do you think cubes should be able to cut more, or is it enough already?

Not much. I wouldn't mind if cubes cut more but I wouldn't benefit as much.

3. A little off-topic, but it goes along with the how you might pick a cube: Do you tend to rely on lookahead or high TPS more?

High TPS, but I'm getting better at the other thing.

4. What would you like to see an improvement on in future speedcubes?

Please make versions that are a little smaller :S


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Smooth and gummy. Most cubes are to fast for me these days :/

2. I'm not sure how much I use, I get told I'm really accurate, but others says I'm not  so I'm gonna go with about 20 degree.

3. I sadly rely on my TPS the most.

4. I'd say 3x3's are pretty good these days, maybe different types of 2x2, and definitely better big cubes.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Glidey cubes.

2. More than enough already. Who on earth is such a terrible turner lol.

3. I like high TPS cubes, and I can simply just slow down my turning for lookahead.

4. Less pops, less lockups and that glidey feel.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 28, 2012)

Please remember to use accurate titles. Your original thread title asked about "What you look for in a puzzle" but your questions are only about speedcubes. That's a very different question.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 29, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> 1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?



For my guhong I choose gummy. For the rest of them, crispy and clicky.




Mudkip said:


> 2. How much corner cutting do you actually use in a solve? Do you think cubes should be able to cut more, or is it enough already?



I don't think I corner cut that often, maybe 10-15 degrees. But it's great to be able to chain movements smoothly (That's what corner cutting does IMO). 




Mudkip said:


> 3. A little off-topic, but it goes along with the how you might pick a cube: Do you tend to rely on lookahead or high TPS more?



TPS at first, but I'm looking into the lookahead. It's more efficient at long term




Mudkip said:


> 4. What would you like to see an improvement on in future speedcubes?


 
I can corner cut slightly more than 45º with the guhong. That does not need any improvement. The quality of the build is fine too (Maybe I'd say they need better cores, because the guhong ones break easily), and the torpedoes are a good idea. Maybe adding quality stickers by default would be a nice idea.


----------



## TurtleSpeed (Feb 1, 2012)

Priorities:

1. Gliding(I don't care if it's smooth, clicky, or gummy, as long as it doesn't take much effort to turn.)
2. Low popping rate.
3. Corner cutting should be at least 10 degrees.
4. Reverse corner cutting is equivalent to corner cutting.

EDIT:

5. No lockups. No exceptions.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 1, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> Hi there, this will be a short survey about certain traits of a 3x3 speedcube. Included are other questions I think will be interesting to see.
> 
> 1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?
> 
> ...


 
1: gummy
2: quite a bit. But it's more for the chaining of moves than actually cut. Also M slice needs a bit.
3:lookahead definitely.
4:loose feel yet gummy... Like my guhong with anchors but without the lockyness of anchors.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 1, 2012)

1. I like my cubes smooth. But I can deal with the clickyness of others.
2. I'd say about 30. My zhanchi can cut more but I'm not all that bad at accurate turning.
3. TPS. I'm a speed freak.
4. Smoother turning with no pops.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 1, 2012)

1. I'd prefer gummy. 

2. Quite a bit. I'd say that 45 degrees is enough though; we really don't need a cube that can do 60.

3. Generally lookahead since my TPS sucks.

4. Improvements to reduce the amount of lockups you get.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?

Smooth, not clicky, glidey. Tension set tight but loose feeling cube.

2. How much corner cutting do you actually use in a solve? Do you think cubes should be able to cut more, or is it enough already?

Don't think this is important. I probably cut every move. Large corner cutting is for noobs who think it makes a difference.

3. A little off-topic, but it goes along with the how you might pick a cube: Do you tend to rely on lookahead or high TPS more?

Neither, I just try not to use too many moves ^^.

4. What would you like to see an improvement on in future speedcubes? 

****ing guhong corner Y connection things always ****ing break. V2 will fix this. After that, I'm not fussed - that's good enough for now


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Smooth, with a very very very slight clicky sound/feel

2. Maybe like 30 degrees at most, we dont need more corner cutting.

3. Both

4. Less catching / lockups


----------



## n00bcub3r (Feb 2, 2012)

1. CLICKY CLICK CLICK 
2. I want to say around 20-30 degrees hehe i have bad turning
3. TPS, unfortunately T__T
4. lockup resistant


----------



## benskoning (Feb 2, 2012)

gummy and fast also corner cutting is good.


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 8, 2012)

*1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?*
- Smooth one. It has to turn fast, but still be controllable. It also good to have a bit of "clickyness".

*2. How much corner cutting do you actually use in a solve? Do you think cubes should be able to cut more, or is it enough already?*
- I think it's enough already. I don't really use the corner cutting abilities that much!

*3. A little off-topic, but it goes along with the how you might pick a cube: Do you tend to rely on lookahead or high TPS more?*
- TPS, I think!

*4. What would you like to see an improvement on in future speedcubes?*
- Less lock-ups and less popping. Faster turning on most of the cubes as well!


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 8, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 4. Self lubricating cube.


 
I actually met someone who had already done that at a competition. He had one of the old type A cubes, and he took one of the corner caps out and replaced it with a small block of sponge soaked in silicone lubricant. It functioned perfectly fine, and he hadn't lubed his cube in about 3 months.

And for my own answers...

1. Smooth and gummy. I tend to lose control if it's too glidy. I've always used cubes that were a little tougher to turn than the better ones out there. Right now, I use a Black Lubix Lunhui that has a VERY gummy feel to it, and that cube has served me much better than my rather slippery White Zhanchi. It also locks up less than my Zhanchi. Maybe if I got a Lubix Zhanchi, my opinion of the Zhanchi might change, but for now, the Lubix Lunhui will be my main. 

The regular Lunhui is also quite nice with Maru lube. Even though it's very glidy, it's still very controllable due to having a bit more of a blocky feel. The corner cutting is the same as the other Dayan cubes, but it takes slightly more force to cut corners, if that makes any sense.

2. I use a lot of corner cutting because my turning accuracy is absolutely terrible. But I don't think I would need more corner cutting. Is it even possible to add more corner cutting without ruining the basic internal structure of the cube?

3. Lookahead for sure, and also good solutions. My TPS is crap, especially because I don't use my left hand enough.

4. Less lock-ups will never hurt, but for now, I don't think improvements will be necessary.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 9, 2012)

1. I prefer the smooth one
2. Not much cut corner. I think it's enough already. no-one will use the 45 degrees I think
3. I do rely more in look ahead but TPS is also important for me.
4. Stronger wear and tear and more smooth cube. I hope more in the good cubes for 4x4x4 (can't find the best for 4x4 right now)


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

1.I prefer a cube that is smooth
2.I want a cube that cuts corners A LOT
3.I not that good with lookahead, so I really rely on TPS
4. A cube that can cut corners at 45 degrees.(or one that turns by itself)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 10, 2012)

*1. Do you prefer a cube that can glide along effortlessly, or a gummy, smooth one?*
I prefer light but sturdy cubes, with little to no lubrication. I never lubed my old A3 and so far haven't lubed my ZhanChi, and I cleaned out the oily lube that comes inside the cube when you purchase it.

Never used, or felt, Lubix (or other similar products), but I think I would still prefer spray Silicon.​
*2. How much corner cutting do you actually use in a solve? Do you think cubes should be able to cut more, or is it enough already?*
My ZhanChi will regularly cut up to and above 45Deg, but in a solve, I rarely use over 10Deg.

I have a Rubik's brand that can't cut more than about 3Deg, and my times with this cube are only a second or 2 above my ZhanChi times, leading me to believe that I don't cut corners that often, if ever.​
*3. A little off-topic, but it goes along with the how you might pick a cube: Do you tend to rely on lookahead or high TPS more?*
I only lookahead on the last step, <M,U>, and I've never calculated my 2H TPS .

My OH TPS is around 1.8-2.2, which sounds, to me, fairly slow.​
*4. What would you like to see an improvement on in future speedcubes?*
Lighter Plastic used to make the cube, this _should_ make the turning lighter.

But finding a plastic that is light, and can withstand, potentially, millions of rotations... will be difficult, but that's what the future is for ​


----------

